# Rate the Gambler for a walk on boat....



## live1 (May 18, 2008)

I called the Captain of the Gambler today and talked about lining up people for a 8 hour walk on trip. I'm looking at Friday june 5 th. and so far he may have one small group plus our group of 3 or 4. Call him if you want to go. I have heard the Gamblerrecommended before, but they were booked the last time I came to town. Do you think we should try Federal waters for snapper and grouper? Is it worth the long trip out?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *live1 (5/18/2008)*I called the Captain of the Gambler today and talked about lining up people for a 8 hour walk on trip. I'm looking at Friday june 5 th. and so far he may have one small group plus our group of 3 or 4. Call him if you want to go. I have heard the Gamblerrecommended before, but they were booked the last time I came to town. Do you think we should try Federal waters for snapper and grouper? Is it worth the long trip out?


If you are going out on the Gambler (I don't know anything about that boat other then hearsay, what I read here) I'd let the captain decide where to take you for what you all want. I'm sure he knows best, that is his job. He sure wants you to catch fish...I'd bet on that.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

If it is like any other walk-on charter boat I have fished on, you won't really have a choice in where you go. The Captain will take you where ever he wants to fish, usually where ever he thinks the fish are. On June 5th I'm willing to bet money you will be doing some federal waters snapper fishing.

I've only heard good things about the boat.


----------



## kingfish01 (Oct 9, 2007)

Fished the boat twice a couple of years ago as a guest, but I would not ever charter that boat if I were paying for it. Caught millions of squirrel fish, thousands of rubys, a couple of mingo, fewer red snapper, a lane snapper, 2 kings, and never leftstate waters as far as offshore, but did manage to get within sight of the Alabama Pt bridge running west though.


----------



## furrburger (Oct 27, 2007)

I have fished the Gambler many times and caught plenty of fish. Buzz is a friend and neighbor of my father. There have been days not as good as others but it is that way when we take our boat sometimes. 

You are welcome to your opinion but I thought I would share mine. He does have several spots with some good size scamp so be ready. He also has several spots with mongo mingos which is what we like to eat so he helps us out with that.

Tom


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have known Buzz since he started with the Gambler (Over 30 years)and he is as experianced as any of the charter Captains. If the fish are bitting he will find them and put you on them.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *kingfish01 (5/18/2008)*Fished the boat twice a couple of years ago as a guest, but I would not ever charter that boat if I were paying for it. Caught millions of squirrel fish, thousands of rubys, a couple of mingo, fewer red snapper, a lane snapper, 2 kings, and never leftstate waters as far as offshore, but did manage to get within sight of the Alabama Pt bridge running west though.


You know something, going as far as past state waters is no guarantee that one will catch ANYTHING. There have been trips that I've caught MORE goodfish within sight of land then going out 80 miles. I've had a trip that took us over 12 hours only to limp back without ONE fish.:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I decked on the Gambler for about 10 years. Capt. Buzz and Capt. Brian are top notch in my book.

They always work hard to fill the boat up, and provide a top notch service. You will not be disappointed in a trip wit them


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

fished it twice (neither time a walkon). Better than any of the other 5 local charter boats I've been on. We limited out on big red snapper by 9 am. Then focussed on grouper and caught a nice haul of those too.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Brad K (5/19/2008)*I decked on the Gambler for about 10 years. Capt. Buzz and Capt. Brian are top notch in my book.
> 
> They always work hard to fill the boat up, and provide a top notch service. You will not be disappointed in a trip wit them


Don't say someone won't be disappointed taking a trip with him. Sometimes no matter who you go with the plan doesn't come together no matter what you do. There are days like that however few and far between the no one has control over.


----------



## Shakedown (Oct 7, 2007)

> If you are going out on the Gambler (I don't know anything about that boat other then hearsay, what I read here) I'd let the captain decide where to take you for what you all want. I'm sure he knows best, that is his job. He sure wants you to catch fish...I'd bet on that.






> You know something, going as far as past state waters is no guarantee that one will catch ANYTHING. There have been trips that I've caught MORE good fish within sight of land then going out 80 miles. I've had a trip that took us over 12 hours only to limp back without ONE fish.






> Don't say someone won't be disappointed taking a trip with him. Sometimes no matter who you go with the plan doesn't come together no matter what you do. There are days like that however few and far between the no one has control over.




blah blah blah, you're a douche bag.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

The "Gambler" is an excellent boat whether fishing walk on or private. The thing is, with a Walk-on trip you figure 10 people at $75 a head or whatever the going rate is is only $750.00. Now those same 10 people on a private trip is going to be $1200 - $1300. With Marina diesel a little over $4 a gallon it's not as cost effective for a Captain of ANY charter boat to go Barrelling offshore for 65 miles for 1/2 the money. 

As a customer you have to understand that if you are going to take the cheaper route by going as a Walk-on, the Captain has to do the same by not running as far offshore or wasting as much fuel beacuse the money is not there.

Not to say that Charter boats don't work just as hard for Walk-ons, they just can't financially make the long fuel burning runs they can for Private Trips. This of course is just my .02 cents. But being in the business for along time I have a pretty good insight.

Either way you go. It's still a great day on the water and that's really what it's all about!!!!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

blah blah blah, you're a douche bag. 
[/quote]

Thanks for the valuable input! I'm so much better informed now!:banghead


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Shakedown (5/19/2008)*
> 
> 
> blah blah blah, you're a douche bag.


He was quoting Shakedown


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh. I feel a little better now. Thanks Konz


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

been out with capt buzz 2x and caught plenty of fish both times no problem with him or his boat at all he is a good capt.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

no pbrob :mmmbeer


----------



## live1 (May 18, 2008)

Hey Folks, Thanks for the input, but stop quoting Shakedown. He got burned out the take about being prepared to accept a less productive day, once in a while. I've been burned on crappy charters out of theDayton area. It's just not P-cola and never will be in my mind. 

Anyway the price offuel is crazy! You would think it could really hurt fishing this year. But after calling, arround I found that Capt. Buzz has bit the bullit and raised rates to $115 for an 8 hour walk on. And at that rate he is not shy about running write out to Federal waters, if that's what most of the fisherman want. And since it opens the week I'm taking about, it just sounds good as I sit here at the computer. But really I would be happy with a bunch of mingos and trigger's. My 15 yr. old son had a blast out fishing me last trip on the Native Son's. It's been 3 years since I've been in town to fish. I live in Indiana now where my wife is from. I have relatives in Pensacola I stay with. I used to live South of Orlando. I had 10 acres in the country years ago. Man if I would have only settled in Pensacola I would have never left. 

And just to give you anidea on competative rates .....the "Native Son's" and the "Time Bandit" rate is $95 for an 8 hr. walk on trip and they will go out to Federal water for Snapper too.


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

just wondering why you wouldn,t consider going on the native sons again?


----------

